# Aspects of volunteering for Rescue Org ??



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if everybody who has experience can list all of the different aspects of rescue work. What all do they need from volunteers. I would love to get started in rescue, but am unsure of what I could realistically do. Because of my older dog, Cowboy, I don't think it will be a good idea to foster in my home, so I'm wondering what else might be available that will also fit in with my school schedule and home life. Any input would be great. I already know some of the things needed, but want to get more info from those that work in rescue.


----------



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi!
Here is a list of what most rescues need. I'm sure there's more but this is a start:

blankets
transportation for transports
people to scout animals to bring into the rescue
fosters
people to make home visits
transportation to and from the vets for spays and nueters
crates
newspaper
volunteers for adoption day
people to make followup phone calls
people to make spay/nueter appointments and confirm with owners
people to spread the word about the rescue
foster coordinators

I hope this helps and that more people add to it.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

'tasha said:


> I hope this helps and that more people add to it.


Thanks for posting! It will help in trying to figure out what I can do right now. I'm going to school full time and have to study a *LOT*, but it would be nice if I could do something.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Duty wise, I find myself doing anything from cleaning kennels to walking dogs. However, a lot of it depends on what needs more work that day and what I sign up for. I also do a lot of bathing, which can be a dirty job with shelter dogs .

If you don't have a lot of time to donate, then 'tasha's list offers some great alternatives. We can NEVER get enough towels and blankets - then get soiled continuously so we need to always have changes available.

Transporters are also a god send.

..But when it really comes down to it, anything and everything you can give is a big help. Just do what you can and know that it’s much appreciated.


----------



## mikeks (Sep 16, 2007)

For what it's worth, we've volunteered for several months with Small Paws 
Rescue, a group which specializes in rescue of Bichon's. We've had really good experiences with the group, and it's given us a good insight as to how you could help with rescues. Here's the things we see from our side...

1. Money - always a need. Our group does a lot of hardship cases, dealing with puppy mill rescues, owner surrenders of older dogs, and lots of medical cases. I've seen it reported that a typical mill rescue can cost up to $400 to vet, foster, and prepare for adoption; not all of that can be recouped in adoption fees. Our group also does a lot of medical interventions; including galblader surgeries, heart surgery, and such which can cost into the thousands. But any money helps -- not all of us are rich, and the $10 donations are as much appreciated as anything.

2. Transport services - if you have time to spend there is typically needs to move dogs from one location to another. We've seen a lot of opportunities, from moving fosters to their new forever homes, to getting mill dogs to foster homes in other areas. Transports can be broken into segments so each driver only is out for a few hours.

3. Rescue support - there have been some real horror situations of late with puppy mills being closed down for downright barbaric conditions. Typically the ASPCA seems to be on the front lines of these cases, and they need help when these situations arise getting lots of dogs evaluated, cleaned, dewormed, etc. Local animal shelters can be a good starting point finding out what may be needed.

4. Short term fosters - sometimes there's a need to just keep a dog for a few days while a foster is lined up.

5. Normal fosters - there is a tremendous need for fosters out there, and they're not all puppies. We currently foster two dogs, one of whom is nine years old and had undiagnosed diabetes when we got her two months ago. Our other pup is 10 months old, a mill rescue who is learning to trust humans after a fairly rough start in life. Each poses their own challenge. But we've found it tremendously rewarding to bond with these furry fellows, knowing we've made a real difference in their lives. The main takeaway here though is that if you have circumstances that might make it easier to foster an older dog than a younger dog, that's always an option.

Best of wishes in your efforts. Just know whatever you decide to do, it does make a difference. Don't feel guilty if you can only do a little, because it'll be a lot more than many others may do.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm, ya'll have given me plenty to think about. I already donate money when I can (sure do wish I were rich). I guess my next action should be contacting some of the local groups that rescue and see what they might need currently. I'm bound to find something that will fit in with my schedule.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Lightwingcreations said:


> Hmmm, ya'll have given me plenty to think about. I already donate money when I can (sure do wish I were rich). I guess my next action should be contacting some of the local groups that rescue and see what they might need currently. I'm bound to find something that will fit in with my schedule.


I might also suggest volunteering at the local animal shelter - you might find that to be easier to work in to your school schedule and taking care of Cowboy, at least for now.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

One of the best ways I help out is donating arts & crafts for them to raffle at fundraisers. They can make more money from a painting or sign I make than I could give them in cash.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Ooohh, Lorina, that's a wonderful idea! I make lampwork glass beads (handmade glass beads using a torch) which I sometimes turn into jewelry or sell by themselves. I can't believe I had never thought of that!! I've got a drawer full of beads that I don't consider to be "firsts" (firsts equal really good beads) that I can turn into jewelry for donation. I knew there would be things that I couldn't think of that might help in some way. Yah, yah, yah!


Posting some pictures of old bead sets so you get an idea


----------

